# Log Rotation



## planet_fox (19. Juni 2008)

mal frage wie kann ich die logfiles unter bzw allen webs speichern


```
/var/www/web1/log/error.log
```


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

Was meinst Du mit speichern, dass sie nicht rotiert bzw. gelöscht werden?


----------



## planet_fox (20. Juni 2008)

die Logfiles sind halt ewig gross  und es wer gut wenn er die zippen würde nach nem monat oder so


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

Ich nehme das mal mit in den Bugtracker auf.


----------

